# Outlook Express asks for password repeatedly



## markcampbell (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, this is my second post - this time about a different Outlook Express problem. 

I've configured Outlook Express on my new computer exactly as it was configured on my old computer. The problem, I'm having is that whenever I open the email client (Outlook Express) and often times even when I just hit 'send/receive' a dialog box pops up asking for my password. I never needed to do this on my old computer. I have checked the 'remember my password' box.

Why is Outlook Express repeatedly asking me to enter my password, even though I've checked the 'remember my password' box on the servers tab.?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

may be someting like this or slight variation
Select Tools -> E-mail
Accounts menu option. (depending on your version of Outlook this option might be found under Tools -> Options -> Mail
Setup tab -> E-mail Accounts button)
The "View or change existing e-mail accounts" item should be already selected. Click "Next".
Select the account you want to modify and click "Change".
In the next screen, click "Remember password" in the "Logon Information" section in the lower left corner.
Then click "Next" or "OK" as necessary to confirm.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

may be someting like this or slight variation
Select Tools -> E-mail
Accounts menu option. (depending on your version of Outlook this option might be found under Tools -> Options -> Mail
Setup tab -> E-mail Accounts button)
The "View or change existing e-mail accounts" item should be already selected. Click "Next".
Select the account you want to modify and click "Change".
In the next screen, click "Remember password" in the "Logon Information" section in the lower left corner.
Then click "Next" or "OK" as necessary to confirm.


----------



## markcampbell (Dec 10, 2006)

The menu you describe is quite dissimilar to Outlook Express - seems you might b referring to Outlook, not Outlook Express.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

To teach Outlook Express to remember the password to your email account: 

Select Tools | Accounts... from the menu. 
Highlight the desired email account. 
Click Properties. 
Go to the Servers tab. 
Type your password under Incoming Mail Server | Password:. 
Make sure Remember password is checked. 
Click OK. 
Now click Close.


----------



## markcampbell (Dec 10, 2006)

THanks Blackmrror - but that's what I've done numerous times already. I get the password request prompt regardless.


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

Do you have it set up as a POP3 account from a web-based service such as Gmail? If so, you may have to turn it on in the account preferences at the site such as Gmail. I was getting the same thing as you were but then found out that I had to go into my preferences at Gmail to allow it to be used as a POP3 in an email client. In my case it was Outlook.
Perhaps this may have been of some use to you.
God bless and if you get a solution please let us know!
Peter


----------



## markcampbell (Dec 10, 2006)

No, it's not a web based email account - it's our company's email server. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## projump (Jun 25, 2008)

This is an old post, but now I have the problem and I would like to know how to fix it, I am scnning for virus atm. mark if you fixed this without re installing outlook I would like to know. I will reinstall outlook only if i have to choice and if it will work.


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

projump said:


> This is an old post, but now I have the problem and I would like to know how to fix it, I am scnning for virus atm. mark if you fixed this without re installing outlook I would like to know. I will reinstall outlook only if i have to choice and if it will work.


I don't know if Mark ever got a solution, but you could try creating a New Identity in OE.
Set up the account in it and if it works OK, Import your mail into it and delete the original Identity.


----------

